# AMD RS880 15% schneller als Konkurrenz !



## Explosiv (7. Juli 2009)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten über AMD´s kommenden Chipsatz namens RS880.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie auf The Inquirer berichtet wird, ist die integrierte Grafikeinheit von AMD 15% schneller als das schnellste Konkurrenzprodukt von nVIDIA, welches auf GeForce 9400 basiert.

Der RS880 Grafikchip basiert auf der RV610 Grafikeinheit und trägt den Namen HD4200, die Grafikeinheit unterstützt DX 10.1 sowie Shader Modell 4.
Somit sollen etwa 1800 Punkte im 3D Mark 06 erreicht werden, bei bisher unbekannten Hardware Spezifikationen.

Bisher weniger verbreitet aber dennoch an Board, soll auch die ATI-Stream Technologie sein. Die Fertigung der RS 880 Chip´s wird derzeit von TSMC übernommen, es ist aber auch denkbar das ein späterer Umstieg zu Global Foundries in erwägung gezogen wird. 

Die ersten Mainboards die auf dem neuen RS880 Chipsatz basieren, sollen bereits in der letzten Augustwoche lieferbar sein. Jedoch gibt es derzeit noch keine Informationen über die Preise.

Anfang 2010 soll der RS880 dann durch den RS880C ersetzt werden. Dieser wird auf die so genannte Southbridge SB820 setzen, welche unter anderem SATA3 unterstützt.

Quellen: 

The Inquirer :More amd rs880 details tip up - The Inquirer

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## alfredione3oli (7. Juli 2009)

Immer noch nur 4 Speicherbänke... Na ja, für einen High-End Chip zu wenig.


----------



## McZonk (7. Juli 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Immer noch nur 4 Speicherbänke... Na ja, für einen High-End Chip zu wenig.


Das musst du mir mal erklären? Meinst du dass man erst mit Tripplechannel-SI konkurrenzfähig ist? Oder "muss" ein Highend-Chipsatz einfach mind. 6 Speicherbänke bieten?


----------



## xTc (7. Juli 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Immer noch nur 4 Speicherbänke... Na ja, für einen High-End Chip zu wenig.



Mh, P45, X48 oder FX790 + SB750 hatten auch nur vier Speicherbänke? Waren es keine High-End-Chipsätze?

Das mit den vier Bänken geht vollkommen in Ordnung. Intels Lynnfield kommt ja auch nur mit vier daher.....


Gruß


----------



## alfredione3oli (7. Juli 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Das musst du mir mal erklären? Meinst du dass man erst mit Tripplechannel-SI konkurrenzfähig ist? Oder "muss" ein Highend-Chipsatz einfach mind. 6 Speicherbänke bieten?



Na, ist auch nur meine pers. Meinung. Dafür dass dieser neue AMD-Chip ja so schnell ist, sollte er schon 6 Speicherbänke haben; oder halt im Dual-Channel 8 Speicherbänke. Denn sonst wären ja nur max. 8GB möglich, und das ist auf Dauer zu wenig!


----------



## Explosiv (7. Juli 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Denn sonst wären ja nur max. 8GB möglich, und das ist auf Dauer zu wenig!



Ah ja, ist schon klar,... !

Dann holst Du Dir halt 4GB Ram Module und schon hast Du 16 GB im Rechner, wers braucht  !


Gruss Explosiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

Und welche SB bekommt der RS880 nun erst mal?
Und kriegt AMD es endlich gebacken, neben 6 Sata Ports auch E-Sata anzubieten und nicht einen Sata dafür abzuklemmen?


----------



## alfredione3oli (7. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ah ja, ist schon klar,... !
> 
> Dann holst Du Dir halt 4GB Ram Module und schon hast Du 16 GB im Rechner, wers braucht  !
> 
> ...



4GB-Module sind einfach zu teuer (~800€)! Hoffentlich wird ein Mainboard geben mit 8 Steckplätzen um den Verlust zu kompensieren!
Wird der 880RSC eigentlich dann auch PCIe 3.0 x32 haben?


----------



## Explosiv (7. Juli 2009)

Sag mir mal bitte wo Du mehr als 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher brauchst ? 

Man kann sein Geld auch unnütz aus dem Fenster werfen für Sachen die nicht notwendig sind,... ! 

Das was Du suchst ,wirst Du wohl nur auf Serverplatinen finden,...

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## alfredione3oli (7. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Sag mir mal bitte wo Du mehr als 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher brauchst ?
> 
> Man kann sein Geld auch unnütz aus dem Fenster werfen für Sachen die nicht notwendig sind,... !
> 
> ...



Zukünftige Spiele tendieren dazu mehr RAm zu brauchen... -> ein zukunftsweisendes Spiel ist ja GTA4. UNd in Zukunft gibt es immer mehr GTA4-Ähnliche Spiele. Darauf wette ich!


----------



## Explosiv (7. Juli 2009)

Naja, GTA4 ist alles andere, aber bestimmt nicht Zukunftsweisend,.... !

Einfach nur schlecht Programmiert,...

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## N1lle (7. Juli 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Zukünftige Spiele tendieren dazu mehr RAm zu brauchen... -> ein zukunftsweisendes Spiel ist ja GTA4. UNd in Zukunft gibt es immer mehr GTA4-Ähnliche Spiele. Darauf wette ich!



nur das ich bei gta4 mit meinen 3gb locker reich weiß ja net wenn ich gta4 auch viermal öffne brauch ich auch 16gb


----------



## Rollora (7. Juli 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> 4GB-Module sind einfach zu teuer (~800€)! Hoffentlich wird ein Mainboard geben mit 8 Steckplätzen um den Verlust zu kompensieren!
> Wird der 880RSC eigentlich dann auch PCIe 3.0 x32 haben?


was für ein Quatsch! ich hab mir erst gestern im Laden 8GB von Corsair angesehen (2x 4 GB) kostete etwas unter 300 Euro.
Und PCIe3.0 gibts noch nicht. ist noch nicht spezifiziert und wird noch nicht allzubald kommen. Troll wo anders wenn deine Argumente so lächerlich sind


N1lle schrieb:


> nur das ich bei gta4 mit meinen 3gb locker reich weiß ja net wenn ich gta4 auch viermal öffne brauch ich auch 16gb


die Ladezeiten sinken bzw die FPS Zahlen Steigen noch recht spürbar wenn man mehr als 4 GB nutzt bei GTA4


----------



## alfredione3oli (7. Juli 2009)

Rollora schrieb:


> was für ein Quatsch! ich hab mir erst gestern im Laden 8GB von Corsair angesehen (2x 4 GB) kostete etwas unter 300 Euro.
> Und PCIe3.0 gibts noch nicht. ist noch nicht spezifiziert und wird noch nicht allzubald kommen. Troll wo anders wenn deine Argumente so lächerlich sind
> 
> die Ladezeiten sinken bzw die FPS Zahlen Steigen noch recht spürbar wenn man mehr als 4 GB nutzt bei GTA4


  Es ist kein Quatsch: RAM
Ich meine natürlich DDR3-RAM.
Und Beleidigungen müssen doch nicht sein, nicht?  Es ist schliesslich nur ein Forum . Also ruhig Blut.


----------



## Explosiv (7. Juli 2009)

Back to Topic please, das Thema heisst nicht RAM  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## chucuoi2006 (7. Juli 2009)

Der Unterschied zwischen den HT Hybrid Graphic Chip Radeon HD 3300 (für 790GX) und HD Radeon 3450 (für RS880) ist nicht zu groß, warum nehmen sie nicht die Radeon HD 4XXX für RS880 ?. 
Oder Radeon HD4XXX braucht viele Energie bzw. schneller heiß ?
Ich benutze gern MB mit onboard GK, um Film bzw. Bluray anschauen.


----------



## Explosiv (7. Juli 2009)

chucuoi2006 schrieb:


> groß, warum nehmen sie nicht die Radeon HD 4XXX für RS880 ?.


Das liegt warscheinlich daran, das AMD sich so selbst Konkurenz bei der HD4000 Serie machen würde  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Sag mir mal bitte wo Du mehr als 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher brauchst ?


 
Im Augenblick nur im Ego. 



alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Zukünftige Spiele tendieren dazu mehr RAm zu brauchen... -> ein zukunftsweisendes Spiel ist ja GTA4. UNd in Zukunft gibt es immer mehr GTA4-Ähnliche Spiele. Darauf wette ich!


 
Wenn GTA 4 die Zukunft ist, dann schmeiß ich meinen PC aus dem Fenster und spiele wieder Gesellschaftsspiele. 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, GTA4 ist alles andere, aber bestimmt nicht Zukunftsweisend,.... !
> 
> Einfach nur schlecht Programmiert,...
> 
> Gruss Explosiv


 
So siehts aus, genauso wie Crysis.


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn GTA 4 die Zukunft ist, dann schmeiß ich meinen PC aus dem Fenster und spiele wieder Gesellschaftsspiele.



Tja, dann battlen wir uns halt in ZUkunft bei Mensch ärger dich nicht ,das müssen viel weniger Pixel leiden 

1800 3d marks, da hab eich jetzt schon mit meiner HD 3300 deutlich mehr .
Ich komme auf kanpp 2100 mit ein wenig OC .


----------



## push@max (7. Juli 2009)

Um mal wieder btt zu kommen...

ich finde es gut, dass AMD so langsam wieder in allen Segmenten Anschluss finden kann, man stelle sich vor, wo die vor 1-2 Jahren waren.

Weiter so...


----------



## KTMDoki (7. Juli 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Um mal wieder btt zu kommen...
> 
> ich finde es gut, dass AMD so langsam wieder in allen Segmenten Anschluss finden kann, man stelle sich vor, wo die vor 1-2 Jahren waren.
> 
> Weiter so...



da hast du voll recht! Die mausern sich ja echt richtig raus! 

Jetzt soll der neue Chipset nur noch rauskommen und ich steig sofort wieder um auf AMD!

AMD ftw


----------



## Explosiv (7. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> 1800 3d marks, da hab eich jetzt schon mit meiner HD 3300 deutlich mehr .
> Ich komme auf kanpp 2100 mit ein wenig OC .



Naja, aus dem Artikel geht auch nicht hervor mit welcher Hardwarekonfiguration es getestet worden ist. 

Erst  mal abwarten und Tee trinken  !

Edit :



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und welche SB bekommt der RS880 nun erst mal?
> Und kriegt AMD es endlich gebacken, neben 6 Sata Ports auch E-Sata anzubieten und nicht einen Sata dafür abzuklemmen?



Als Southbridge kommt warscheinlich die SB710 zum Einsatz. 
So wie es ausschaut, werden auch wieder "nur" 6 S-ATA Ports vorhanden sein, dafür aber 12 USB-Ports. 

Als wirklich neuen Chipsatz würde ich dann den RS880C nennen, der mit der Southbridge SB 820 daherkommt und auch SATA 3 einführt.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## kuer (8. Juli 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Na, ist auch nur meine pers. Meinung. Dafür dass dieser neue AMD-Chip ja so schnell ist, sollte er schon 6 Speicherbänke haben; oder halt im Dual-Channel 8 Speicherbänke. Denn sonst wären ja nur max. 8GB möglich, und das ist auf Dauer zu wenig!


 

Noch sind 4 GB Speicher mehr als ausreichend geschweige den 8. Da selbst Intel auf dual zurück geht , scheint der Leistungs gewinn doch eher maginal zu sein. Aber du scheinst der Meinung zu sein -Viel hilf Viel-.
Ist leider nicht immer so, hört sich einfach nur gut an. Aber jedem seine Meinung. Frag dich nur mal was ein System schnell macht. Die menge an Speicher dürfte da den geringsten % Satz ausmachen.



alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Zukünftige Spiele tendieren dazu mehr RAm zu brauchen... -> ein zukunftsweisendes Spiel ist ja GTA4. UNd in Zukunft gibt es immer mehr GTA4-Ähnliche Spiele. Darauf wette ich!


 

Sorry habe jetzt erst deinen zweiten post gelesen. Wenn du wirklich GTA4 als zukunftsweisend bezeichnest, dann werde ich auf den PC ganz verzichten und es erklärt auch deine Aussagen.


----------



## FloW^^ (9. Juli 2009)

lasst doch den Konsolenspieler mit 0 computer-know-how faseln ^^
soll er sich seine 12GB ddr3 für sein imaginäres intelsystem ^^


----------



## kampfschaaaf (10. Juli 2009)

*Hallo, mich würde das AMD-Overdrive3 interessieren*. Das ist interessant und nicht wie viel RAM ich aufstecken kann. Beim extremen OCen fürs Benchen ist jeder weitere RAM-Riegel, als die minimal-Config des Dual-Channels sowieso zu viel und generiert weitere Fehler.

Auch sind mir 6 SATAs des Chipsatzes egal. Sollen doch die Boardhersteller weitere Controller mit auf die Platine verlöten. Das tuts doch auch. Ich bin sogar froh, daß mein M4A79T keine krummelahmen Prozessorbremsen eingebaut hat. 

Allerdings wäre ich mit mehr PCIe-Lanes schon eher zufrieden. Auch eine Möglichkeit mit 6 GPUs zu arbeiten wäre für mich eine anzustrebende Geschichte.

MfG kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PDKM (10. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, GTA4 ist alles andere, aber bestimmt nicht Zukunftsweisend,.... !
> 
> Einfach nur schlecht Programmiert,...



LoL Ich les den Artikel vor dir und genau die Worte gingen mir durch den Kopf


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich denk schon das ab und an ein Zukünftiges Spiel die GTA4-Engine nutzen wird bisschen umgemodelt und neues Spiel rausschmeißen, war doch mit der GTA San Andreas Engine auch so oder irre ich mich da, War nicht Max Payne ein Ableger?

GTA 4 Profitiert von 12 GB Speicher laut PCGH Test als einziges Spiel übrigens. Wenn man ein paar Stunden spielt schrammt es schon an der 5,5GB Marke sicher hätte ich es bei 4GB belassen können doch so ein Riegel Arbeitsspeicher kostet doch nicht die Welt oder sind lauter so arme Studenten hier 

Starten wirst Gta4 schon viermal können doch wie lange läuft das denn???
Da wird Vista aber sicher bald mal den Anzeigetreiber zurücksetzen *lol*

Nur so manches Mainboard hat doch Schwierigkeiten mit Vollbelegung an Arbeitsspeicher noch den schnellen speicher Takt zu halten das wird mit 6 oder 8 speicherriegeln sicher schwieriger als mit 4 Riegeln


----------



## animus91 (12. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Das liegt warscheinlich daran, das AMD sich so selbst Konkurenz bei der HD4000 Serie machen würde  !
> 
> Gruss Explosiv


DEr Chipsatz kommt doch bestimmt erst kurz der HD5XXX Serie raus.. Ich finde ne Hd4XXX onboard sollte es schon sein.
Nunja, mir ists relativ gleich, aber da ich die onboard kaste kaum nutzen werde. Aber wenn dann auch recht bald Boards erscheinen, werde ich auf jeden fall auf diese warten mit meinem upgrade.


----------



## Nef (14. Juli 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Na, ist auch nur meine pers. Meinung. Dafür dass dieser neue AMD-Chip ja so schnell ist, sollte er schon 6 Speicherbänke haben; oder halt im Dual-Channel 8 Speicherbänke. Denn sonst wären ja nur max. 8GB möglich, und das ist auf Dauer zu wenig!



Also ich hab jetzt 8GB RAM und das reicht für die nächsten 2 jahre 100 %! Der Standard bewegt sich ja nur schleppent richtung 4GB, für mich pers. das absolute Minimum!


----------

